

 What cha think of my startup: PocketLoot - darkxanthos
http://www.pocketloot.com

======
brianwillis
>Your beta registration could not be processed for some reason. Maybe you
didn't type in one or more of the fields or your internet connection hiccuped?
Message: error

All the fields are filled out correctly. I did forget to fill out the comments
section the first time I hit "send", maybe that's behind it. Why is the
comments section even a required field?

~~~
darkxanthos
Hey thanks for trying to sign up I see the issue in my logs.. working on it.

